# Help choosing broadhead



## Lorren68 (May 19, 2009)

Which type of broadhead do you use  3 blade 2blade expandable?  When I hunted with a compound I used expandable, but now I am leaning more toward the 2 blade fixed, but not sure which to go with.  Pics of the ones you use would help!


----------



## ky_longbow (May 19, 2009)

what kind of weight will you be shooting and are you using a heavy arrow ? it all depends................
and i shoot big snuffers on my heavier weight bows and 4 blade stingers on my lighter setups....


----------



## Lowjack (May 19, 2009)

Zwicky BLACK DIAMOND ESKIMO 4 BLD Broadheads,Nothing kills like them.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 19, 2009)

I shoot a wide 2 blade or a 3 blade low profile like the Wensel Woodsmans.  I shoot high forties at 27 inch draw.  If I shot more weight, I would be shooting the biggest Snuffer I could find.


----------



## Mudfeather (May 19, 2009)

I use Zwicket Deltas on arrows other than wood...On my woodies I use Grizzlies.....


----------



## turtlebug (May 19, 2009)

Good old reliable Thunderhead 3-blade. 85 grain.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 19, 2009)

I like Mangus 1 and STOS, both in 160 grains.
Just like a flying hatchet and tough on a yard bird.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 19, 2009)

Well to be honest the bow i am using is 42lb but not sure at what draw length, I shoot with three different types of arrows some aluminium with helical feather fletchings and 2 different types of carbon one type is fletched with feathers and the other has plastic vanes.  I honestly have no clue what any of them weigh.


----------



## robert carter (May 19, 2009)

Magnus I`s, Snuffers and Simmons for me. Right now I`m shooting BIG snuffers.At your bow ounds I`d shoot a two blade or woodsman. NO expandable on anything bigger than a squirrel.RC


----------



## trad bow (May 19, 2009)

At your weight you need to use a cut on contact head. There are alot of that style heads to choose from but you also need to accept and understand your ablilities at sharping a broadhead. If you are sharping impaired then you need to find a system to sharping your choice of head that will allow you to maintain the sharpness required for any head you choose to use. If you are shooting off the shelf use nothing but feathers. You really need to hook up with someone close to you to help you out. try to go to the TBG shoot coming up as that should be a big help for you.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 19, 2009)

I was planning on going to the TBG shoot this weekend but as of today I am waiting to see if I am going to be laid off from work.  I have been shooting what ever arrows I can get my hands on for now because money is tight and I have been trying to pay off my sons truck and my wifes car Happy to say I paid them both off 2 weeks ago now just have to see if I still have a job come friday


----------



## OconeeDan (May 19, 2009)

Good luck with your job.
Nothing to add to advise above, RC and Tradbow give the best recommendation of no mechanicals and feathers only.
Dan


----------



## sawtooth (May 19, 2009)

everybody has their own opinion, but i love the magnus 125 gr.  some will bring up the penetration vs. blood trail debate.... but I've never had the first problem with magnus. I shot a hog last year with a 50# black widow recurve. I hit him a little too far forward and that magnus made it through both shoulders. cedar arrow. and I have witnesses. another case in point.....just a week or so ago, i went hunting hunting with two friends, clay shot a sow with a magnus two blade.... pass through, 55# martin longbow, short blood trail, dead hog. he also shot another boar, 125 snuffer, no pass through, no hog. shot was good, I'm sure, I've seen clay shoot... but he's a believer in the two blade now. not saying that three blades are no good, but i feel like at your poundage, you would be better served by a good two blade. just my 2 cents... d.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 19, 2009)

thanks everyone for the advice


----------



## robert carter (May 20, 2009)

145 grain snuffer with steel adapter from a 48 lb longbow. RC


----------



## Jake Allen (May 20, 2009)

robert carter said:


> 145 grain snuffer with steel adapter from a 48 lb longbow. RC



Now, that is a pass thru!


----------



## Necedah (May 20, 2009)

*Just passing through*

There is a lot to be said for sharp broadheads. I always thought that 60# + bows were needed for pig hunting, but Robert pretty much crushes that theory with a passthrough from his 48# longbow. Also, using the old Bear razor insert broadheads, I never killed a deer with my 45# recurve without the arrow passing through and sticking in the ground.


----------



## robert carter (May 20, 2009)

Not trying to be a no-it-all but I have NEVER lost an animal because of bow lbs or broadhead design. The critters I`ve lost were due to poor shot placement.RC


----------



## sawtooth (May 20, 2009)

that's true....


----------



## SOS (May 24, 2009)

No proof, but given enough draw weight, I lean toward 3 blades on hogs, just cuz they might be a little harder to plug up with fat.  That's based off one instance of hit on a nice boar in the crease with a 2 blade that stopped in the opposite leg.  In the first 10 yards there were two sprays of blood 2-3 feet to his side and it stopped.  After that I tracked for a measured 420+ yards by blood rubbed on grass blades and four found drops on the ground.  Lost it in a marsh.  Too this day I can't figure out what happened.  Can't help but think 3 blades might have helped....who knows?


----------



## Night Wing (May 25, 2009)

I'm going to try some 2 blade broadheads this fall and the ones I've chosen are the Stos in 160 grain and the Tusker Concorde in 155 & 190 grain. My bow is 42 pounds at my draw length. 

http://www.braveheartarchery.us/new_page_4.htm

http://www.braveheartarchery.us/new_page_2.htm


----------

